
Ask HN: Why is HN red right now? - spraak
I mean, why is the theme modified with red now instead of the usual orange?
======
hellofunk
Today is a very popular holiday in many parts of the world. It's called
Christmas, and always occurs on December 25. Red is a common color for that
holiday.

~~~
modin
It's celebrated on the 25th in many parts of the world, but not all. Swede
here, we celebrated 24th.

Also Russia celebrates on January 7th.

~~~
hellofunk
With Russia, you were talking about orthodox Christmas, which is a slightly
different holiday with a slightly different tradition. The word "Orthodox"
should be part of the description.

------
webmaven
Because it's Isaac Newton's Birthday! We celebrate the falling of the apple on
his head with red and green (both common apple colors).

~~~
vram22
They forgot one color though - blue. Coz his head would be black and blue from
the hit from the apple. (We have black already in the text).

------
saycheese
It's a seasonal theme for Christmas; the numbers on the homepage are also
alternating between red & green.

It's not new, here's an example of prior years covering the topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8796932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8796932)

Happy Holidays!!

__

Here's a InfoGraph covering some of the meanings of colors around the world:
[https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f0/e0/c4/f0e0c4efe...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f0/e0/c4/f0e0c4efe52a858be1fe979f229dcbd2.jpg)

~~~
spraak
Ah ok, I didn't realize, thank you

------
electic
Christmas colors. [1]

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2016/12/20/506215632/how-red-and-green-
be...](http://www.npr.org/2016/12/20/506215632/how-red-and-green-became-the-
colors-of-christmas)

------
hoorayimhelping
I assume for Christmas, given the submissions scores are alternating red and
green.

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm going to choose not to be cynical about this and
wish everyone a happy holiday in a way that is meaningful to them, whether
that is with family or alone.

~~~
spraak
ok I see now, thank you

------
LAMike
They are celebrating the birth of Jesus

~~~
trav4225
but... that's bigotry!

;)

------
detaro
Christmas decorations.

~~~
spraak
Ahh ok.. thank you for explaining

------
chipperyman573
It's Christmas

~~~
spraak
Ah ok, thank you for explaining

------
dontJudge
They are wishing everyone a non-offensive, culturally nuetral
Kwanzchristmachaunika. Duh!

------
bigsassy
Christmas.

~~~
spraak
Aha.. thank you for explaining

